# Krav Maga NJ with David Kahn?



## SteelersXL (Feb 23, 2008)

Curious if anyone has taken classes with him and if he is a legitimate instructor. I'm considering taking it when I come home for the Summer.

http://www.israelikrav.com/

That's the website. David and Abel Kahn are the heads. There are other instructors listed under the profiles section (not all teach at the NJ location on a regular basis, but I think some of the bigger names guest teach at times).

I'm not looking for soccer-mom-bored-of-pilates McDojo Krav Maga. I want as close to the real thing as I can get without going to Israel. Something I can use to realistically defend myself in the real world.

If anyone has first hand experience with Dave or this location in Hamilton NJ, I'd appreciate hearing about it!

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally have no experience with David.  I do have one of the books that he's put out.  Looking at the site, and the people he trains under, I'd lean more towards saying that he's legit.


----------



## CttnwdCombat (Mar 15, 2008)

I do not train with David, but we have become friends. Due to his integrity and openess, I have decided to align with IKMA. David is as close to the "root source" of Krav Maga as is available in the US. His mentor, Grandmaster Haim Gidon, is the highest ranked Krav Maga black belt ever promoted by founder Imi Sde-Or (Lichtenfeld) before his death. The Israeli Krav Maga Association is the organization that ALL other Krav groups have come from. They get their updates and feedback from the IDF (Special Forces included) in real time. David is quite possibly the most connected (or very close) with honest to goodness (not false advertising) Israeli spec ops guys of anyone in North America.

Hope this helps!


----------

